# How the hell can this happen?



## Guest (Feb 23, 2002)

Is my reciever broken or something?
I mean a reciever that thinks a premium channel is a PPV channel is dumber than a big breasted blonde woman from the south.

www.myimager.com/uploads/...09339.jpeg


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2002)

Careful about the southerner comments...

What kind of reciever do you have? Did you get it from a dealer or second hand?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2002)

Seems like it was probably an error in the datastream, not your receiver


----------

